# Toothpaste as thermal paste?



## Motorcharge

Seems to keep popping up that you can use tooth paste temporarily as thermal paste and works for like a day or so. Anyone ever tried it? Half tempted to try it til I can get some thermal later tonight.


----------



## Geoff

Run down to Staples / Radioshack / Best Buy and pick up some cheap, overpriced thermal paste to use temporarily.  Do you really want to risk damaging or overheating your components because you're too cheap to spend a few bucks on something temporary?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

uk80glue said:


> Seems to keep popping up that you can use tooth paste temporarily as thermal paste and works for like a day or so. Anyone ever tried it? Half tempted to try it til I can get some thermal later tonight.



It should work for a day or two, but that really depends on the type of toothpaste, but if you're getting thermal paste later tonight, why not just wait?


----------



## funkysnair

no way lol.....

i would only try this out on some 400mhz cpu from the early 90's

dam it sounds like a stup idea, really stupid


----------



## Motorcharge

[-0MEGA-];1384774 said:
			
		

> Run down to Staples / Radioshack / Best Buy and pick up some cheap, overpriced thermal paste to use temporarily.  Do you really want to risk damaging or overheating your components because you're too cheap to spend a few bucks on something temporary?



Read the whole thing 
Getting thermal paste later, can't get it til tonight though. Just figured I'd ask in case it does work and I could knock out a bunch of maintenance crap now while I'm waiting.


----------



## Mattu

Ha Ha! I just used toothpaste on an old Pentium III 1Ghz about a month ago and it's still chugging along .

Of course I *would not* recommend it for a more modern processor. I've even read stories online where people have used jam, peanut butter, and even vegemite in substitute of thermal past.


----------



## Dystopia

uk80glue said:


> Read the whole thing
> Getting thermal paste later, can't get it til tonight though. Just figured I'd ask in case it does work and I could knock out a bunch of maintenance crap now while I'm waiting.



You should DEFINITLY wait. No sense it risking blowing up your pc


----------



## Shane

Stupid idea honestly...like said wait until you get some TP


----------



## The Chad

Imagine a new Colgate advert that went something like, "Good for your teeth, good for your temps!"


----------



## Vipernitrox

it works until it dry's up (dries up??? how the hell do you spell that??? ) Anyway the hotter the cpu the faster it goes. It works as long as its moist .


----------



## Respital

Hey i hear cheese works great!


----------



## Gooberman

so does super glue


----------



## Respital

Respital said:


> Hey i hear cheese works great!



Wait maybe that's for crackers and not processors, sorry i always get those two mixed up.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Seems like running nothing would be better than toothpaste....


----------



## Gooberman

Funny thing is i need Thermal paste and best buy only had 1 that i've never heard of for $10.00 xD GPU Temps at like 75-100C is not acceptable! xD


----------



## lovely?

well some people try putting the thermal paste on before the heatsink 

seriously its an error or you did something wrong.


----------



## Gooberman

well mine needs to have new thermal pasted applied i need to buy some and i'm going to tomorrow or friday(yeah christmas woo woo)
I can't buy anything online though I wish i could volt mod my 8500 GT (AFTER THERMAL PASTE OR I COULD COOK A CAKE ON IT xD)but i can't find anything for the evga one


----------



## Motorcharge

lovely? said:


> well some people try putting the thermal paste on before the heatsink
> 
> seriously its an error or you did something wrong.



I was more curious than anything. Never said it was anything on your part either. It's all fixed anyway, didnt have enough thermal paste. Posting from that PC now. :good:


----------



## Gooberman

Maybe for my b-day i'll get a nice cheap better dual core and a nice cheap mother board xd


----------



## awildgoose

Well... if you say toothpaste works as thermal paste, would thermal paste work as tooth paste?

I so think someone that isn't me should test my theory.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

awildgoose said:


> Well... if you say toothpaste works as thermal paste, would thermal paste work as tooth paste?
> 
> I so think someone that isn't me should test my theory.



Lol, agreed... for a month! Just to see some results... someone that isn't me either


----------



## Bodaggit23

Nevakonaza said:


> Stupid idea honestly...like said wait until you get some TP



I don't think toilet paper would work either.


----------



## StrangleHold

http://www.computerforum.com/99926-thermal-compound-alternative.html


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Gooberman said:


> well mine needs to have new thermal pasted applied i need to buy some and i'm going to tomorrow or friday(yeah christmas woo woo)
> I can't buy anything online though I wish i could volt mod my 8500 GT (AFTER THERMAL PASTE OR I COULD COOK A CAKE ON IT xD)but i can't find anything for the evga one



Just use MSI afterburner tool. It allows GPU voltages to be changed and it works for most cards (I use it on my Gigabyte 4870x2). You can download it here


----------



## Aastii

Vipernitrox said:


> it works until it dry's up (dries up??? how the hell do you spell that??? ) Anyway the hotter the cpu the faster it goes. It works as long as its moist .



dries 



Stoic Sentinel said:


> Lol, agreed... for a month! Just to see some results... someone that isn't me either



+1, and me neither, it is bad enough getting that stuff off my fingers, never mind my teeth and gums, would look like some kind of geezer


----------



## djarvis1one

Was I supposed to use my CPU to brush with or a tooth brush?


----------



## anbo369

yummy...


----------



## imperator

uk80glue said:


> Seems to keep popping up that you can use tooth paste temporarily as thermal paste and works for like a day or so. Anyone ever tried it? Half tempted to try it til I can get some thermal later tonight.



Tried it on a Pent D 925....really...it`s as good as real cpu paste, but don`t expect it to last longer than 3 days....

Plus, it`s EXTREMELY hard to remove it....


----------



## 87dtna

Gooberman said:


> so does super glue



 That would be frickin hilarious if someone was dumb enough to be convinced to try super glue as thermal paste!


----------



## StrangleHold

Mighty Putty
https://www.mightyputty.com/flare/next?tag=os|sm|go


----------



## Matthew1990

Vipernitrox said:


> It works as long as its moist .



Yeah it does.....


----------



## 87dtna

stranglehold said:


> mighty putty
> https://www.mightyputty.com/flare/next?tag=os|sm|go



lol


----------



## ganzey

Gooberman said:


> so does super glue



might as well try this


----------



## Rit

I perfer to use spearmint toothpaste myself.. that way when it blows out of the fans it acts as a air freshener too!


----------



## 87dtna

No way, cinnamon FTW!


----------



## Gooberman

ganzey said:


> might as well try this



they will be so tight 4 life you won't have to worry


----------



## Matthew1990

I am due to get this mighty putty stuff, it's brillaint. I'll use it to join two bits of bungee rope together.


----------



## funkysnair

Matthew1990 said:


> I am due to get this mighty putty stuff, it's brillaint. I'll use it to join two bits of bungee rope together.



will you video the results?


----------



## Rit

funkysnair said:


> will you video the results?



Please do! I'm sure it would be highly entertaining... That way we can put it in the "Youtube Thread" in the Off-Topic Forum


----------



## Aastii

Rit said:


> I perfer to use spearmint toothpaste myself.. that way when it blows out of the fans it acts as a air freshener too!



lmao



Matthew1990 said:


> I am due to get this mighty putty stuff, it's brillaint. I'll use it to join two bits of bungee rope together.



lmao, as they said, record that sucka!!


----------

